# Audi A6 Turbo-Diesel Is Australia's Best Luxury Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi’s A6 3.0-litre TDI has won ‘Best Luxury Car over $57,000’ at the annual Australia’s Best Cars awards.
This is the third consecutive year that Audi has won ‘Best Luxury Car’, with the Audi A8 taking top honours in 2003 and 2004.
Audi’s managing director, Joerg Hofmann, says the award is particularly significant as it is the first time that a diesel passenger car has won an Australia’s Best Cars award.
“The country’s top luxury vehicle has an Audi TDI engine. This is very significant for our company as we will continue to introduce new diesel models into Australia in 2006. By the end of next year we will have at least one TDI engine in every major Audi model line from A3 to A8,” Mr Hofmann said.
“Gone are the days when a customer should be concerned about driving a diesel passenger car. With more than 15 years of experience with TDI technology, Audi is leading the way with luxury passenger cars in Australia.
“This award is a clear indication of how the experts view Audi’s A6 with its advanced 3.0-litre TDI engine,” Mr Hofmann said.
According to the Australia’s Best Cars judging panel, the Audi A6 TDI leaves a lasting impression on performance with terrific thrust from low revs and an automatic that masters the diesel's characteristics cleanly and capably.
The other advantage is fuel economy where this Audi has an official combined figure of 8.5litres/ 100km and the company’s effort in A6 design and functionality is laudable. The A6 demands recognition for its safety, security, comfort, ergonomics and build quality. Its space and practicality also are of a high standard, according to the Australia’s Best Car judges.
*Background*
Australia’s Best Cars (ABC) are the national motoring awards presented each year by the State motoring organisations and provide recommendations for consumers purchasing new vehicles in a range of popular categories.
The Australia’s Best Cars awards are judged using a unique, objective scoring system based on an extensive consumer survey of new car buyers and their purchasing priorities.
Voting and formal scoring of contenders is conducted by the engineers and vehicle road testers from all state motoring clubs. They also draw on information from other key areas of expertise within each organisation. Participating clubs are RACV, NRMA, RAA, RACWA, RACQ, RACT and AANT.
For a full explanation of the awards process, log onto http://www.australiasbestcarsawards.com.au


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 Turbo-Diesel Is Australia's Best Luxury Car ([email protected])*

Linkie no workie.


----------

